# Feeling like a beer...



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

MNG... Marinellis... Joel... Paul... pick a date... how about the 11th... what was that guys name that like the whirryball...:lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Pick a date and I will do my best.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Joel's one step ahead of you Johnny... 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150281


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

great minds think alike...:lol: :lol: 

he even picked the right date...


Paul... when I said how about the 11th... that referred to the date...:lol: :lol:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Johnny, see you on the 11th. Al:chillin:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Joel's one step ahead of you Johnny...
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150281


You on crutches Johnny? :lol:


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Its about time, so is it the 11th????

Mushy


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Neal... it feels like it... hope you can make it... beer prices are up... $1.50 for a Blue... but two for $3.00:lol: :lol:


----------

